# Wiring help on HVAC Air Filtration



## oxicottin (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello, I wanted to give a home made Air Filtration box a try since a friend gave me a furnace blower. I was wondering if someone could tell me what wires were for what and what kind of switch will work with my blower. I would like to have a high, Med, Low and Off if possible. The blower has several wires coming out of the motor. Orange, Red, Yellow, White, Black and two others that have a rubbery coating and I'm not sure of the coloring. The motor itself is a Goodman GMP075-3 1/3hp.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

All I can say is, be careful which wires you choose!

Google might be your friend...or talk to your friend who gave it to you and see see if he knows (though that didn't help me in the end).


----------



## oxicottin (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes I read your post before I posted mine.... My friend is a girl that got a new furnace installed so I took her motor. Its not looken good


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Well, my first clue that I had it wired wrong was when I did a test run with it plugged into a 15 amp power strip, and it kept tripping the breaker in that power strip. At that point I should have stopped and refigured. But I kept on until that motor was GOOD and destroyed!

So, give it a shot, but heed your warnings. I found lots of google results on wiring motors that had high, med, low wires, so it's not without possibilities.


----------



## oxicottin (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok, got off the phone with a heating and air buddy and he said look at the wiring diagram but it doesn't have one so he said connect the black on black and white on white and solid to green and the fan will run at high speed then if it is a working fan remove the black and try another color to figure out your speeds.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

That's good advice, and you're lucky you have a white wire...mine didn't.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Wiring colors for most motors are White = Common, Black = High, Yellow = Medium, Blue = Medium Low, Red = Low. Brown w/white tracer is for the run capacitor the same as white. Brown is for the run capacitor. 

From:
http://toad.net/~jsmeenen/motor.html


----------



## james461 (Mar 21, 2011)

First of all there should be a plate on the motor telling you what wires are what. also bear in in mind all motors require a lot more amps to start up than they do when ther are running. This information should also be on the plate on the motor. As an electrician I would recoment you talk to a local electrician or moter place about wiring it. A place that works on motors can tell you if it is good or not


----------

